# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Sinead Tinker

## Perdita

Corrie bosses have announced that Waterloo Road star Katie McGlynn is joining the soap.

The actress has landed the role of Sinead Tinker, who is the niece of outspoken Underworld worker Beth (Lisa George).


Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Katie McGlynn in Waterloo Road


Sinead is a possible love interest for young dad Chesney Brown (Sam Aston) as she quickly catches his eye when she arrives in Weatherfield this spring.

With Chesney's girlfriend Katy Armstrong embarking on a fling with Ryan Connor in the coming weeks, the appearance of Sinead could give the market trader something to smile about again.

A statement on the soap's official website teased: "As Katy struggles to resist the temptation of smooth talking Ryan, Chesney faces a heartbreaking few months. Will new girl Sinead be his light at the end of the tunnel?"

McGlynn is best known for playing Scout on BBC One's Waterloo Road.

Scout is still on screen in the popular drama, but will be leaving in episode 20 of the current series.

Coronation Street continues tonight (February 22) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------

Brucie (27-02-2013), Dazzle (23-02-2013), lizann (22-02-2013)

----------


## Katy

Fair play to her, I think she's quite a good actress. Will be interesting to see her in corrie. Brilliant casting as well.

----------


## lizann

so chesney and katy break up

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street newcomer Sinead Tinker arrives back on screen this evening (May 22) and arranges a date with Chesney Brown.

Sinead is clearly interested in Chesney (Sam Aston) after their previous meeting, but with the market trader keen to shed his Mr Nice Guy image to keep girls interested, will his blasÃ© attitude put off his new love interest?

We recently chatted to former Waterloo Road actress Katie McGlynn, who plays Sinead, to hear about her storyline and her experience on the cobbles so far.

How are you finding your time at Corrie?
"I'm really enjoying it and everyone is really nice. I'm still a bit nervous because it's a whole new place, but everyone has been welcoming and there's a good vibe at work."

How did the part come about?
"I went to one audition for this part and I really wasn't expecting to get it, as I hadn't auditioned for Corrie or ITV before. I just thought that I'd go to the audition and see what happened. 

"Literally a couple of days later, I found out that I'd got the role. Then it was the weekend and I started on the Monday, so it was all very quick! I was thrown straight into it, so it was overwhelming but really good at the same time."

When you left Waterloo Road, did you expect to find a new acting role so quickly?
"Not at all! When I left Waterloo Road I was actually thinking of other careers, as I wasn't sure what I'd do if I didn't get any auditions. I did a panto but after that, I decided that I needed a back-up plan. But then this audition for Corrie came along and it was just brilliant to get the role. I'm really lucky."


Why did you leave your role as Waterloo Road's Scout?
"The producers decided to write Scout out, I think because I'd been in the show for two and a half years. Scout was growing up and there wasn't much else they could have done with her. I think it was the right time to leave, but I left with a good storyline which I really enjoyed."

What was your first day on set at Corrie like?
"I was very nervous, but everyone was lovely and it went okay. Sam Aston who plays Chesney is really friendly, and so is Georgia May Foote who plays Katy. I'm getting along with both of them. Also, Lisa George - who plays my aunty Beth - is absolutely brilliant."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to Sinead so far?
"I'm really pleased, as people have been saying that she's a good character and a good match for Chesney. Some people have also been asking, 'What is Scout doing on Coronation Street?!' which is quite funny! 

"I think that's to be expected, as the kids who watch Waterloo Road are very dedicated to the show and as soon as they see one of the cast on a different programme, they're very surprised."

What can we expect when Sinead reappears on our screens?
"You'll see more of Sinead's character start to come out and more developments with Chesney. I imagine that Beth has set Sinead up with lots of bad'uns in the past, and Chesney is probably the first guy who she's found to be normal and nice. 

"He's a breath of fresh air in Sinead's eyes, so she's going to go along with it and hope for the best. I also think the two characters are very similar, so they get on well."

There's a bit of a bump in the road when Chesney tries to shed his Mr Nice Guy image and starts behaving differently. How does Sinead react?
"At first, Sinead is just confused about what Chesney is trying to do. But because she's such a nice character, she just goes along with it. At one point, though, Chesney wants to take Sinead home with him to prove a point to Katy, and I think she's a bit offended and a bit shocked by that. We'll have to see how things go on as the episodes air!"

Do you think the viewers will support Chesney's new romance, or will they want to see him back with Katy?
"I'm really not sure! Because of what Katy did to Chesney, I think a lot of the viewers are still angry with her. It could go either way. Because Sinead is a nice girl who's come on the scene and is a perfect match for Chesney, I'm hoping that the viewers will be on Sinead's side.

"At the same time, because Chesney and Katy have such a strong history and Chesney still has feelings for her, people might want to see those two reunite. They've also got Joseph together, so it could go either way."

How would Sinead cope with the family baggage that comes with Chesney?
"I really think she'd cope fine with that. Because Sinead is such a nice person, she does get along with children. She can also see that Chesney is a nice guy, but life hasn't handed him a good deal. Chesney being a dad really doesn't bother her."

How have your Waterloo Road friends reacted to your move to Corrie?
"They're all really pleased and happy for me. Everyone knows that it's an ideal job for me, because I'm from Rochdale so it's not far at all for me to come into work. 

"I'm actually still in touch with quite a lot of the Waterloo Road cast. I'm really close to Becky Craven who plays Rhiannon, Shane O'Meara who plays Connor, and a few of the older ones as well. I'm very close to Melanie Hill and Heather Peace. Also, Laurie Brett is brilliant - she really took me under her wing when the show moved up to Scotland."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street newcomer Sinead Tinker arrives back on screen this evening (May 22) and arranges a date with Chesney Brown.

Sinead is clearly interested in Chesney (Sam Aston) after their previous meeting, but with the market trader keen to shed his Mr Nice Guy image to keep girls interested, will his blasÃ© attitude put off his new love interest?

We recently chatted to former Waterloo Road actress Katie McGlynn, who plays Sinead, to hear about her storyline and her experience on the cobbles so far.

How are you finding your time at Corrie?
"I'm really enjoying it and everyone is really nice. I'm still a bit nervous because it's a whole new place, but everyone has been welcoming and there's a good vibe at work."

How did the part come about?
"I went to one audition for this part and I really wasn't expecting to get it, as I hadn't auditioned for Corrie or ITV before. I just thought that I'd go to the audition and see what happened. 

"Literally a couple of days later, I found out that I'd got the role. Then it was the weekend and I started on the Monday, so it was all very quick! I was thrown straight into it, so it was overwhelming but really good at the same time."

When you left Waterloo Road, did you expect to find a new acting role so quickly?
"Not at all! When I left Waterloo Road I was actually thinking of other careers, as I wasn't sure what I'd do if I didn't get any auditions. I did a panto but after that, I decided that I needed a back-up plan. But then this audition for Corrie came along and it was just brilliant to get the role. I'm really lucky."


Why did you leave your role as Waterloo Road's Scout?
"The producers decided to write Scout out, I think because I'd been in the show for two and a half years. Scout was growing up and there wasn't much else they could have done with her. I think it was the right time to leave, but I left with a good storyline which I really enjoyed."

What was your first day on set at Corrie like?
"I was very nervous, but everyone was lovely and it went okay. Sam Aston who plays Chesney is really friendly, and so is Georgia May Foote who plays Katy. I'm getting along with both of them. Also, Lisa George - who plays my aunty Beth - is absolutely brilliant."

What kind of a reaction have you seen to Sinead so far?
"I'm really pleased, as people have been saying that she's a good character and a good match for Chesney. Some people have also been asking, 'What is Scout doing on Coronation Street?!' which is quite funny! 

"I think that's to be expected, as the kids who watch Waterloo Road are very dedicated to the show and as soon as they see one of the cast on a different programme, they're very surprised."

What can we expect when Sinead reappears on our screens?
"You'll see more of Sinead's character start to come out and more developments with Chesney. I imagine that Beth has set Sinead up with lots of bad'uns in the past, and Chesney is probably the first guy who she's found to be normal and nice. 

"He's a breath of fresh air in Sinead's eyes, so she's going to go along with it and hope for the best. I also think the two characters are very similar, so they get on well."

There's a bit of a bump in the road when Chesney tries to shed his Mr Nice Guy image and starts behaving differently. How does Sinead react?
"At first, Sinead is just confused about what Chesney is trying to do. But because she's such a nice character, she just goes along with it. At one point, though, Chesney wants to take Sinead home with him to prove a point to Katy, and I think she's a bit offended and a bit shocked by that. We'll have to see how things go on as the episodes air!"

Do you think the viewers will support Chesney's new romance, or will they want to see him back with Katy?
"I'm really not sure! Because of what Katy did to Chesney, I think a lot of the viewers are still angry with her. It could go either way. Because Sinead is a nice girl who's come on the scene and is a perfect match for Chesney, I'm hoping that the viewers will be on Sinead's side.

"At the same time, because Chesney and Katy have such a strong history and Chesney still has feelings for her, people might want to see those two reunite. They've also got Joseph together, so it could go either way."

How would Sinead cope with the family baggage that comes with Chesney?
"I really think she'd cope fine with that. Because Sinead is such a nice person, she does get along with children. She can also see that Chesney is a nice guy, but life hasn't handed him a good deal. Chesney being a dad really doesn't bother her."

How have your Waterloo Road friends reacted to your move to Corrie?
"They're all really pleased and happy for me. Everyone knows that it's an ideal job for me, because I'm from Rochdale so it's not far at all for me to come into work. 

"I'm actually still in touch with quite a lot of the Waterloo Road cast. I'm really close to Becky Craven who plays Rhiannon, Shane O'Meara who plays Connor, and a few of the older ones as well. I'm very close to Melanie Hill and Heather Peace. Also, Laurie Brett is brilliant - she really took me under her wing when the show moved up to Scotland."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Katie McGlynn has revealed that she has tried to make her character Sinead Tinker more confident.

Sinead arrived in Weatherfield a few months ago and has since caught the eye of newly single Chesney Brown.

McGlynn said to Inside Soap: "I enjoy playing Sinead. I think she's a sweet character, but she's also quite complex. 

"She seemed to be just 'nice' when I auditioned, but now I've made her much more confident so she isn't just a plain, boring person."

Speaking about whether Sinead and Chesney (Sam Aston) could have a future as a couple, McGlynn said: "I think they'd be an honest and sweet couple.

"Both those characters really gel as they're quite alike, and because Sam and I have both got strong Northern accents, I reckon the two of them sparring with each other would be funny as well.

She continued: "If they stayed together a while, I think it would be believable, because those characters are so similar that, in real life, they'd just naturally stay with each other."

McGlynn also admitted that she would like Emmerdale and Strictly Come Dancing star Lisa Riley to be cast as Sinead's mum.

She said: "Off the top of my head, I'd have to say Lisa Riley for Sinead's mum. She played my mum in Waterloo Road and we worked so well together. 

"She's such a brilliant actress to work with and I felt I learned a lot from her."

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Katie McGlynn has said that her character Sinead Tinker will cope when Chesney decides to leave her for Katy.

It was revealed earlier this week that Chesney (Sam Aston) will end his relationship with Sinead in order to reunite with his former girlfriend for the sake of their son Joseph. 

McGlynn said to Inside Soap: "Sinead will be really upset because she really does like him. But she will try and act grown up and be happy for him. He'd just be trying to make a go of it for his family.

"She knows Katy is playing games and isn't happy about it. She says to Chesney, 'Don't mess me about - it's either me or her'.

"Sinead doesn't hate Katy and she does trust Chesney. But she is also very worried that his heart lies somewhere else."

As Chesney arranges another date with Sinead, he makes a deliberate display of affection towards her in front of Katy

However, McGlynn believes that there is a lot more in store for Sinead, even without her relationship with Chesney.

She said: "There are so many possibilities for what they can do with the Tinkers. The way that Sinead and Beth have been going on about them, they all sound crackers.

"I'd love Lisa Riley, who played my mum in Waterloo Road, to join. She's so good at both comedy and drama!"

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Ches start a relationship with Sinead?

----------


## Perdita

After Ches found out about Katy and Ryan  seeing each other

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> After Ches found out about Katy and Ryan  seeing each other


I know they were friends but did they start a proper relationship, Ches seem to have her around only to make Katy jealous

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sinead Tinker will become a key ally for Cilla Battersby-Brown when the troublemaker returns to Weatherfield this week.

With Cilla (Wendi Peters) secretly struggling after being diagnosed with osteoporosis, Sinead is the first person to notice that all is not well with her. Sinead then tries her best to build bridges between Cilla and the rest of her family, who are all suspicious over her reasons for returning.

Here, Katie McGlynn - who plays Sinead - reveals how her character struggles with the pressure of keeping Cilla's secret.

What are Sinead's first impressions of Cilla?
"I think at first Sinead is slightly wary and doesn't know what to expect. She's obviously heard a lot of bad stuff about her from Chesney. But when she does meet her and spends some time with her, Sinead's got a feeling that all is not as it seems with Cilla and that there's something more to her visit. 

"Sinead knows something is wrong with her, but Chesney and Fiz just think she's there because she's after something, so Sinead feels a bit sorry for her."

How aware is Sinead of Cilla's past behaviour?
"She is a bit wary because of everything she's heard. Chesney has told her that Cilla abandoned him as a child and that she was never there for him, but Sinead always sees the good in people and she's a very forgiving person as well. 

"When Sinead eventually finds out what's really going on with Cilla, she realises she was right and that Cilla's not sniffing around for something like Chesney thinks she is."

Does Sinead try to talk Chesney round into giving Cilla a chance this time?
"Chesney is really angry towards his mum and he hasn't forgiven her for what did she to him and Fiz. Ches gets a bit angry with Sinead for defending Cilla and trying to get him to talk to her. Sinead tries to say to him that at the end of the day Cilla's still his mum, but Chesney isn't having any of it. He's very distant towards her."

How's Fiz's behaviour towards Cilla?
"At first she's distant towards her like Chesney is and gives Cilla short shrift, but once they find out what's wrong with Cilla down the line, Fiz is a lot more forthcoming and willing to make amends."

When does Sinead first realise that something is not right with Cilla?
"Well, when Cilla turns up she's got her arm in a cast and gives them a silly excuse and makes out like it was nothing, but she keeps wincing in pain with it when she thinks nobody is looking. Sinead picks up on it quite quickly. Then one day, Sinead has to run back to the house to grab one of Joseph's toys and she walks in on Cilla in a lot of pain. That's when she really knows something is not right."

What happens when Sinead confronts Cilla?
"Sinead sits her down straight away and confronts her by asking her what's really going on. At first Cilla tries to put a brave face on and tries to brush it off, but Cilla knows that Sinead only has good intentions, so eventually she opens up and tells her everything. She confides in Sinead a lot and she begs her not to tell Chesney and Fiz."

Why is Cilla keeping her illness a secret from her family?
"Cilla thinks they won't believe her if she tells them, and I do genuinely think she feels remorse for how she used to behave. Cilla doesn't want their pity because she thinks she doesn't deserve it. I think she just wants to spend some time with her family to make up for lost time."

How does Sinead feel when Cilla decides to leave Weatherfield?
"That's the point when Sinead realises she has to tell Chesney the truth. She keeps imagining Cilla going home alone and being in pain with nobody around her to help and having been rejected by her family. She can't bear the thought of it. 

"When Cilla leaves, Sinead feels compelled to tell them because they're being so cold and distant towards Cilla and she wants them to know what's really going on. She can't keep it to herself - she knows she has to tell them."

How do they react?
"Ches doesn't believe her at first, but then Fiz and Tyrone think Sinead is right and that Cilla is telling the truth. They start to feel really guilty and they realise they have to try and find her and bring her back."

Is there any part of Sinead that thinks Cilla could be lying?
"Maybe a little at first. When she first meets Cilla, she tries to take her with a pinch of salt, especially because Chesney is adamant that he wants nothing to do with her. But when Cilla confides in her, Sinead just knows she's telling the truth."

What has it been like for you working with Wendi?
"It's been brilliant! Wendi is so lovely and it's great to work with her. I've learnt so much from her."

Do you predict trouble between Cilla and Beth?
"I do, yes! The two characters are just too strong not to clash! I hope they do, it'll be hilarious. They are both similar in the way that they like to be the centre of attention, so I'm sure there'll be some sparks flying!"

What would you like to see happen next for Chesney and Sinead?
"I'd like to see more of the ins and outs of their relationship. We see them interacting a lot with their extended family but not so much of the day to day of them personally, so it'd be great to see how their relationship progresses from day to day."

----------

swmc66 (21-10-2014)

----------


## lizann

will she a fast recovery like sophie and peter

----------


## swmc66

I think it will be a slow recovery

----------


## lizann

> I think it will be a slow recovery


 let's hope it is

----------


## lizann

> I think it will be a slow recovery


 let's hope it is

----------


## tammyy2j

Are we to expect a storyline of a crush or affair for her with Tyrone, I certainly hope not

----------

Perdita (21-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Are we to expect a storyline of a crush or affair for her with Tyrone, I certainly hope not


 was there a hint tonight in the bistro of this, ches wants marriage but does she

----------


## lizann

> Are we to expect a storyline of a crush or affair for her with Tyrone, I certainly hope not


 was there a hint tonight in the bistro of this, ches wants marriage but does she

----------


## Dazzle

> was there a hint tonight in the bistro of this, ches wants marriage but does she


I haven't personally noticed any hints of Sinead having a thing for Tyrone, but her disinterest in marriage might be the beginning of the end of her and Chesney (so clearing the way for him and Gemma).

----------

parkerman (13-12-2016), Perdita (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## olivia1896

> I haven't personally noticed any hints of Sinead having a thing for Tyrone, but her disinterest in marriage might be the beginning of the end of her and Chesney (so clearing the way for him and Gemma).


The writers must have short term memory loss as last Christmas sinead thought the ring tyrone got fiz was for her from ches and got all excited thinking it was a proposal for her. She was disappointed when tyrone corrected her and got drunk because of it

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> The writers must have short term memory loss as last Christmas sinead thought the ring tyrone got fiz was for her from ches and got all excited thinking it was a proposal for her. She was disappointed when tyrone corrected her and got drunk because of it


Not sure Sinead was totally speaking the truth ... I think it is because of last yearÂ´s incident she is trying to convince everybody that she is fine as they are .. but really would like to get married   :Smile:

----------

swmc66 (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Alternatively, it might be that Sinead's become dissatisfied with Chesney in the year since she thought he was going to propose.  There have been previous hints about this: around the time she was modelling and tried to kiss Aidan.

----------

Perdita (13-12-2016), tammyy2j (13-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Alternatively, it might be that Sinead's become dissatisfied with Chesney in the year since she thought he was going to propose.  There have been previous hints about this: around the time she was modelling and tried to kiss Aidan.


This would be the preferred way things go for the scriptwriters, no doubt, lets break up another relationship or 2 in time for Christmas. Although I agree with comments that Ches and Gemma would make a good couple too  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016), parkerman (13-12-2016), swmc66 (13-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

They must be pkanning to write her out

----------


## parkerman

> They must be pkanning to write her out


Oh no!


Who is she again?  :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I haven't personally noticed any hints of Sinead having a thing for Tyrone, but her disinterest in marriage might be the beginning of the end of her and Chesney (so clearing the way for him and Gemma).


 did she not look at tyrone when he said about being in fiz bad books as in look interested or was it me seeing something totally different :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> did she not look at tyrone when he said about being in fiz bad books as in look interested or was it me seeing something totally different


It seems you were the only one who saw that, but maybe you're just more observant than the rest of us.  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (14-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has had plenty of baby drama already this year, but itâs set for a further pregnancy shock when another character discovers sheâs expecting.

No sooner has Sinead Tinker finished with boyfriend Chesney Brown than she finds herself knocked up, but whose baby is it?

Viewers know Sinead and Chesâs long-term relationship is on the rocks as he continues to ignore her and make her feel unloved.

Things got worse when we saw Chesney lie to Sinead about a shift swap at the kebab shop to get out of spending time with her. Ouch.

When Sinead realised what heâd done, she squirted him with a bottle of ketchup. Go girl!

And while things with Chesney have been rocky, her bond with Daniel Osbourne is growing.

After helping him with his MA application, Daniel thanks her with a venus fly trap â bit of an odd gift if you ask us!

But Sineadâs touched by it and it looks like sheâs starting to think the grass might be greener on Danielâs side.

Chesney doesnât help his case when he jokes about with Gemma and starts feeding the plant meat. When Sinead sees her gift looking sickly, sheâs furious with her other half and it only serves to remind her just how childish he is.

With Ches begging her for another chance, itâs clear sheâs having doubts about their future together.

She obviously makes a decision quick smart because itâs not long before sheâs dating Daniel.

Reportedly, things get pretty steamy pretty quickly, but in their passion being careful clearly isnât top of their priorities as Sinead soon discovers sheâs pregnant.

At first she wants to keep it a secret, but Daniel finds the pregnancy test and assumes the baby is Chesneyâs. Charming!

Sinead is adamant Daniel is the babyâs father and the student is forced to accept heâs going to be a dad.

His dad, Ken, is far from happy about the news when they break it to him. A soap insider told The Sun:

âKen is fuming when he finds out Daniel could be a dad at only 22 years old. He thinks Danielâs being dragged down by Sinead and does his best to tell Daniel to stay away.â

But will Daniel listen?

Ken might not be impressed, but fans are pretty keen on the potential new coupling, and theyâve taken to Twitter to have their say:

Will a baby make or break them?



Entertainment Daily

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## mariba

Far too many baby related storylines on the street at the moment...boring.

----------

Brucie (03-02-2017), Dazzle (03-02-2017), Glen1 (06-02-2017), Perdita (03-02-2017), swmc66 (03-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Sinead Tinker considers an abortion after getting pregnant with Daniel Osbourne's baby
Coronation Street will deal with some sensitive storylines in upcoming weeks, as Sinead Tinker explores the possibility of terminating an unexpected pregnancy.
After weeks of flirting, Sinead (Katie McGlynn) and Daniel Osbourne (Rob Mallard) will give into temptation this week as Sinead drifts apart from long-term boyfriend Chesney, leaving him heartbroken.
But rather than the affair ending there, we found out that Sinead would soon fall pregnant - and now it looks as though she's considering aborting Daniel's baby.
According to The Sun, the team was spotted filming outside a building that will double as an abortion clinic for scenes that will air later in the year, where Sinead and Daniel will deal with the prospect of aborting their baby.
Speaking to The Sun about the affair, Katie said: "Sinead and Chesney have been together forever and she's just grown up. They've been arguing.
"Daniel sees a quirky girl in Sinead and he calls her mysterious and exotic [...] There's a scene beforehand where they are having a laugh and you can feel the tension but nothing happens.
"Then they are in the cafÃ© and Adam winds him up about being a virgin so he lashes out at Sinead. But then it drives him to come to the factory and the passion is there because he's really sorry.
"That leads him to kiss her."
While Chesney is understandably heartbroken at the betrayal and desperate to get his girlfriend back, it seems like Sinead will have other things to worry about as she discovers she's pregnant and contemplates what to do about the baby.
Despite trying to keep the pregnancy a secret, nothing can stay secret on the cobbles for too long and Daniel soon discovers the truth - which isn't exactly good news for Daniel's dad Ken Barlow, who's not happy that Daniel could be a father at 22 and blames Sinead for holding his son back.

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2017), Glen1 (06-02-2017), parkerman (06-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

ken blames Sinead for holding his son back? Lololololol typical male

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2017), lizann (06-02-2017), parkerman (06-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

How can he tell him to keep away and ignore his responsibility!

----------

Dazzle (06-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> How can he tell him to keep away and ignore his responsibility!


i don't know if it's the stroke or just his true personality. I like ken he's a corrie legend but when it comes to children, he prefers the easy way out. Tracy is pretty much the only kid he actually looked after and didn't abandon at some stage, which is funny considering he adopted her while his 3 other kids are biological

----------

swmc66 (06-02-2017)

----------


## parkerman

> Tracy is pretty much the only kid he actually looked after and didn't abandon at some stage...


And look how she turned out!  :Lol:

----------

lizann (06-02-2017), Perdita (06-02-2017), swmc66 (06-02-2017), tammyy2j (07-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> i don't know if it's the stroke or just his true personality. I like ken he's a corrie legend but when it comes to children, he prefers the easy way out. Tracy is pretty much the only kid he actually looked after and didn't abandon at some stage, which is funny considering he adopted her while his 3 other kids are biological


Should have said 4 other biological kids, but I forgot Susan as she died

----------

swmc66 (06-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> And look how she turned out!


well to be fair Peter turned out a bit of a dick. But no he hasn't killed anyone  :Cheer: , Susan was okay but she married Mike Baldwin and Lawrence was  homophobic to his son. So I guess Daniel turned out the most decent. Although he's only 22 and has lots of time to become an arsehole, hopefully not though i quite like him, he's a gentlemen and kind. I've noticed Tracy is more tolerable when she's actually happy. So i'm rooting for her and Luke

----------

swmc66 (06-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

But we will see Daniels dark side soon

----------


## tammyy2j

Is the baby belong to Daniel or Ches?

----------


## Perdita

> Is the baby belong to Daniel or Ches?


Wow .. a Who Is The Daddy storyline??  :EEK!:   Never been done before, h as it?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017), lizann (07-02-2017), parkerman (07-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (08-02-2017)

----------


## LouiseP

> Wow .. a Who Is The Daddy storyline??   Never been done before, h as it?


No-one has heard of contraception in Weatherfield. Contra- what ? What's that ?

----------

parkerman (07-02-2017), tammyy2j (08-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

Daniel and Sinead are not working for me so far.  If they're put together long term, I fear she's so annoying that I'm going to agree with Ken that she's holding him back (as a promising character).

----------

mariba (15-02-2017), tammyy2j (08-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> Daniel and Sinead are not working for me so far.  If they're put together long term, I fear she's so annoying that I'm going to agree with Ken that she's holding him back (as a promising character).


yeah it's not working for me either. I don't think she would hold him back but I just don't see what the writers are trying to force on

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> yeah it's not working for me either. I don't think she would hold him back but I just don't see what the writers are trying to force on


Same with Steve and Michelle ... seems producers donÂ´t care whether there is chemistry or not .. they are just interested in getting a storyline

----------

Dazzle (08-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> yeah it's not working for me either. I don't think she would hold him back but I just don't see what the writers are trying to force on


Same with Steve and Michelle ... seems producers donÂ´t care whether there is chemistry or not .. they are just interested in getting a storyline

----------

swmc66 (08-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

I think this is the worst pairing i have ever known.

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2017), tammyy2j (09-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> I think this is the worst pairing i have ever known.


dev and deidre. Jason and his aunty Julie

----------


## lizann

minxy sinead

----------


## lizann

> dev and deidre. Jason and his aunty Julie


 they were one offs i think this pairing is worst

----------


## swmc66

Dev and Deirdre was a bad move

----------


## olivia1896

> Dev and Deirdre was a bad move


oh and hwow could i forget dev and tracy *vomits in mouth*

----------

mariba (15-02-2017), swmc66 (09-02-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I think this is the worst pairing i have ever known.


They really are bad

----------

mariba (15-02-2017), swmc66 (09-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

She just seems to be imposing herself on Daniel. She should be looking for somewhere else. You do not move in with someone after a day! 
Ken's right she will set him back.

----------


## swmc66

She just seems to be imposing herself on Daniel. She should be looking for somewhere else. You do not move in with someone after a day! 
Ken's right she will set him back.

----------

mariba (15-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

There are devastating scenes ahead in Coronation Street as Sinead Tinker breaks the terrible news to Daniel Osbourne that she has suffered a miscarriage. But what effect will the tragedy have on the newly formed couple â can they pull together or will it destroy their relationship?

At the start of the week, Ken Barlow is enthusiastic about Daniel going to Oxford but he is left reeling when Sinead tells him about the baby after he rants at her to stop standing in the way of his future.

With Daniel telling Ken that he has no plans to leave Sinead and go to Oxford, Ken is devastated but Kenâs pleas strike a chord with a torn Sinead, who doesnât want to hold Daniel back.

Corrie tragedy for Daniel and Sinead as they lose their baby
(Picture: ITV)
After Sinead walks away, Daniel desperately searches for her to sort things out and when Ken apologises to him, Daniel tells him how much he loves Sinead and how much he wants to make a go of the pregnancy with her.

But a tragic twist of fate sees a tearful Sinead later tell Daniel that she has had a miscarriage and, as she tells him that he is free to go to Oxford, he is devastated and embraces her tightly.

It remains to be seen what comes next for the couple but  might Daniel feel that the tragedy is Kenâs fault after arguments and tension put strain on Sinead?


metro.co.uk


_Has she really had a miscarriage or is she saying this so that Daniel goes to Oxford?_  :Ponder:

----------

swmc66 (16-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Sinead lies to Daniel about her abortion - here's what happens next
Will the truth about Sinead's termination end up coming out?
Coronation Street's Sinead Tinker has lied about her abortion and told boyfriend Daniel that she had a miscarriage.
Having had a secret termination, Sinead opted not to tell the truth, deciding instead to pretend that she'd "lost" their baby.
A grief-stricken Daniel was left distraught, especially when Sinead said that the end of her pregnancy meant that he was now free to leave for Oxford.
Daniel, though, is still in Weatherfield on Monday and will be seen suggesting that Sinead see a doctor, only for her to avoid the topic by hurrying out of the house.
Later on, Daniel confides in Ken that Sinead has had a miscarriage and that he feels partly to blame because of all the stress he's caused. Knowing that he too caused Sinead a great deal of anguish, Ken tries to mask his guilt. But will the truth end up coming out?

----------

swmc66 (25-03-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street reveals a darker side to Sinead Tinker next week as she bitterly wishes Ken Barlow dead.

Sinead (Katie McGlynn) makes her shocking remarks during a drunken outburst as she reflects on Ken's recent attack â complaining that whoever was responsible should have done a better job. Harsh!

Ken (Bill Roache) was pushed down the stairs by an unknown culprit in Monday night's episodes and there are already several suspects in the frame.

When Ken finally regains consciousness in hospital next week, Sinead stubbornly refuses to visit him as she insists that it should just be family at his bedside.

Finding another way to spend her time, Sinead drowns her sorrows in the Rovers Return â getting worse for wear and only stopping when her auntie Beth (Lisa George) turns up to drag her away.

As Beth takes her niece out of the pub, she's alarmed as Sinead drunkenly rants about Ken â claiming that he's responsible for the death of her baby and whoever attacked him should have finished the job.

When Sinead wakes up hungover the next morning, she's even surprised herself when Beth reminds her that she wished Ken dead last night.

A remorseful Sinead vows never to drink again, but Beth can't help worrying about the intensity of her anger â secretly questioning whether she could be responsible for Ken's attack.

Sinead has one of the biggest motives for pushing Ken, as she secretly terminated her pregnancy following pressure from him last week.

Ken was concerned that Sinead's relationship with his son Daniel Osbourne was jeopardising his chances of future success and he couldn't resist meddling, although he later regretted his interference.

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday, April 3 and Wednesday, April 5 on ITV.


Digital Spy

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street is planning a huge wedding drama next year for Sinead Tinker and Chesney Brown – and as the on/off couple prepare to tie the knot, Daniel Osbourne looms, seemingly intent on destroying everything

Read more: http://metro.co.uk/2017/11/15/corona...0/?ito=cbshare
Twitter: https://twitter.com/MetroUK | Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/MetroUK/

----------


## lizann

up duffy again by danny boy

----------


## Perdita

Tough times are ahead for Sinead Tinker on Coronation Street, with it emerging that she will be diagnosed with cervical cancer.

Weeks after discovering that she is having a baby with boyfriend Daniel Osbourne, Sinead â played by Katie McGlynn â will be faced with the dreaded news after ignoring symptoms for some time, The Sun reports.

Digital Spy has reached out to the ITV soap for more details.

With a baby on the way and very much at risk, Sinead's cancer will leave her with huge decisions to make. Apparently, she will consider whether to undergo treatment or have an abortion, all the while keeping Daniel in the dark about her diagnosis.

Viewers will remember that Sinead aborted a baby with Daniel last year after being coldly manipulated by Daniel's father Ken.

Corrie bosses are working with a number of cancer charities on the dark and emotional storyline.


Amanda Barrie as Alma, Johnny Briggs, Simon Gregson, Coronation Street
Â©  REX SHUTTERSTOCK

Of course, Sinead will also be the first Weatherfield resident to have cervical cancer since Amanda Barrie's Alma Baldwin 17 years ago.


Digital Spy

----------

Glen1 (30-08-2018), tammyy2j (30-08-2018)

----------


## lizann

bleeding non stop for 4 weeks and no doctor, stupid

----------

Perdita (02-10-2018), tammyy2j (03-10-2018)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...id=mailsignout

Will she be killed off???

----------


## mysangry

why does she sound like she has a "thick" tongue in her gob, it's as if she has a gobstopper inside her mouth, I don't get it.
Hope she will be killed off, plenty more talented actors out there--- who are easy to hear!!

----------


## Perdita

I felt for her when she was crying .. awful situation to be in   :Sad:

----------

Glen1 (19-10-2018), lizann (19-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (24-10-2018), Splashy (19-10-2018), tammyy2j (22-10-2018)

----------


## Glen1

> I felt for her when she was crying .. awful situation to be in


Didn't understand why three nursing staff ignored Sinead , given the state she was in ? What was the viewer message in that ?

----------

lizann (19-10-2018), parkerman (20-10-2018), Perdita (20-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (24-10-2018), tammyy2j (22-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

> https://www.msn.com/en-gb/entertainm...id=mailsignout
> 
> Will she be killed off???


https://metro.co.uk/2018/10/19/coron...w-year-8048975

to die?

----------

Glen1 (20-10-2018)

----------


## parkerman

> Didn't understand why three nursing staff ignored Sinead , given the state she was in ? What was the viewer message in that ?


Just what I thought, Glen.

----------

Glen1 (20-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

is sinead and the baby still in hospital?

----------


## Katy

I think so - people seem to have forgotten about them.

----------


## Perdita

> I think so - people seem to have forgotten about them.


They are back on screen next week

----------


## mysangry

> is sinead and the baby still in hospital?


Sinead will be cured and the baby is in primary school :Rotfl:

----------


## lizann

she has signed new contract so assumes she beats big c

----------


## mysangry

:Moonie: 
CAn't believe this story, to be pregnant and have Cancer surely had so many emotions that could have been portrayed :Ponder:  
Yet it this story has been forgotten about, seems if you live on Corri you don't die with illness only random roof's falling in.
Sinead always seems like she is talking with something in her mouth, would not have missed her leaving one bit. :Angry:

----------

parkerman (24-03-2019)

----------


## mysangry

I'm baffled, Sinead has CAncer, is having Chemo? new baby, yet can still find time to look into Nick and David's problems  :Ponder: 
Thought Chemo made you ill and vomit, lose your hair,  :Sick:   so unbelievable this story,  :Angry:

----------


## mysangry

OH yea, I know not all Chemo makes you so very ill, but her type of cancer is one that does!

----------


## parkerman

I don't know how it works with different types of cancer, but when my wife had chemo for breast cancer, she would have been perfectly capable of doing what Sinead is doing. The chemo only knocked her out on the day she had it and maybe the next day a bit, but for the rest of the time she was quite capable of doing things.

----------

LouiseP (02-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I don't know how it works with different types of cancer, but when my wife had chemo for breast cancer, she would have been perfectly capable of doing what Sinead is doing. The chemo only knocked her out on the day she had it and maybe the next day a bit, but for the rest of the time she was quite capable of doing things.


Same with a friend of mine .. but maybe it does affect others differently??  :Searchme:

----------

parkerman (02-04-2019)

----------


## lizann

> I'm baffled, Sinead has CAncer, is having Chemo? new baby, yet can still find time to look into Nick and David's problems 
> Thought Chemo made you ill and vomit, lose your hair,   so unbelievable this story,


her bleached hair and tan don't look like she is

----------

mysangry (03-04-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm baffled, Sinead has CAncer, is having Chemo? new baby, yet can still find time to look into Nick and David's problems 
> Thought Chemo made you ill and vomit, lose your hair,   so unbelievable this story,


She lost some hair.... not sure they would want to show somebody chucking up all the time .... but yes, I believe that would be a true reflection of chemo..

----------


## mysangry

thought she had Cervical Cancer?

----------


## Perdita

> thought she had Cervical Cancer?


Yes, that is what she got treated for

----------


## rossfan

and now Katie McGlynn is out!

Coronation Street's Katie McGlynn becomes sixth star to leave this year amid 'crisis'

Sinead Tinker actress Katie McGlynn will be leaving the soap after six years - with the news coming just a day after Faye Brooks announced her exit

Coronation Street actress Katie McGlynn has become the sixth star to leave this year amid a 'crisis'.

Just one day after Faye Brooks announced she was leaving comes the news that Katie will also be departing after six years.

Her much-loved character Sinead Tinker first walked on the cobbles in April 2013 and instantly became a fan favourite.

This comes as a big blow to Corrie bosses as Sinead is currently at the centre of many storylines.

Most recently, Sinead was given the all clear from cancer after deciding to delay her treatment to give birth to baby Bertie.

Katie has become the sixth member of the Corrie cast to leave this year alone.

This has sparked fears that the ITV soap is in the midst of a mass exodus.

The actress has become the sixth cast member to leave this year as the show’s crisis deepens.

A source told The Sun : “Katie has just been nominated for a British Soap Award so it’s a big loss and not what bosses would have wanted to hear.

“She’s been central to a number of key storylines this last year or so and will need replacing urgently.”

Katie first appeared in Corrie in 2013 - with Sinead arriving in Weatherfield to visit her auntie Beth and cousin Craig.

She quickly fell in love with Chesney Brown and the pair had an on-off relationship for several years.

They hit the rocks in 2017 when Sinead had an affair with Daniel Osbourne, who she went on to marry after a few bumps in the road in 2018.

 The news comes just one day after Faye Brookes became the fifth star to quit the Coronation Street in three months,

Taking to Twitter yesterday, the actress wrote that she would be leaving the role of Kate Connor to "explore new opportunities".

She tweeted: "Thanks to everyone for your amazing support, but after 4 fabulous years in Weatherfield it's time for me to explore new opportunities, I've loved playing Kate Connor, but she needs a break for a little while and so with a song in my heart I'm off to pastures new. #corrie."

The actress has appeared in the soap since 2015 as Kate Connor, who is best known for her relationship with Rana Habeeb, played by Bhavna Limbachia.

In a statement, Coronation Street said: "Faye is a very talented actress who has put her all into the portrayal of Kate Connor for the past three and a half years, we wish her every success for the future.

"She will be on screen until early autumn and the door will be left open."

This comes just a week after actor Tristan Gemmill, who plays Robert Preston, announced that he was leaving the cobbles .

The star also broke the news on Twitter and said that he would be making an exit later this year.

In March, actress Connie Hyde, who starred as Sally Webster's sister Gina Seddon, revealed that she would be quitting . Her last scenes aired earlier this month. 

 Meanwhile Kym Marsh announced in February that she was leaving the soap after 13 years as Michelle Connor and said that she was keen to try something new.

*Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV at 7.30pm and 8.30pm 

https://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/...S4zru9sx9aAFoY

----------


## rossfan

What a shame, can't say she was ever my favourite character but Sinead and Daniel were a refreshing young couple on the show. A realistic couple.

Iain Macleod must be making a bad impression behind the scenes for the cast as much as he's making a bad impression for the viewers. Only characters left soon will be Gemma, Gemma's boyfriend, Gemma's brother and Gemma's mother who's coming in soon.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Will miss her. :Sad:

----------


## mysangry

Yea Sinead is quitting :Cheer: , brilliant, she irratated me with her stupid clothes and hair, not to mention, did she ever have something in her mouth when she talked?
Won't miss her one bit

----------


## lizann

even though cancer free, still think she dies

----------


## Perdita

The Sun says she will die

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I wonder if that scan was accurate?  Mistakes can happen occasionally.

----------

Perdita (11-07-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I wonder if that scan was accurate?  Mistakes can happen occasionally.


The actress has been confirmed to be leaving so would be believable exit storyline

----------

mysangry (24-08-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

her cancer returns

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sinead and Daniel's worst fears are realised as the consultant breaks the news that the cancer has spread to Sinead's lymph nodes and liver. Sinead has only three or four months to live


 :Sad:

----------


## mysangry

Well I won't miss her one bit!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> 


That's awful.  :Sad:  

Loved Sinead, Daniel and Bertie together.  A lovely family.

----------

Perdita (03-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> That's awful.  
> 
> Loved Sinead, Daniel and Bertie together.  A lovely family.


I had hoped she would beat this cancer ... guess this is Christmas storyline then to look forward to  ..  :Sad:

----------


## mysangry

> I had hoped she would beat this cancer ... guess this is Christmas storyline then to look forward to  ..


I do hope not, surely a story can be sentimental at christmas and not doom and gloom, mind I do think, the story will be Geoff and Yasmeen, think this is slowly building :Clap: 
nice to see the more senior characters being given strong storys, no need for the under 30+ to grab all the best and interesting subjects :Smile:

----------


## swmc66

How many weddings is that now. Getting boring all this. I will be glad when she is gone as I cannot stand the way she talks.
But i am sure I will cry when she dies. Will be sad scenes.

----------


## lizann

> I had hoped she would beat this cancer ... guess this is Christmas storyline then to look forward to  ..


ches and gemma having the babies which one to be called sinead

----------

Perdita (08-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...d-tinker-exit/


Coronation Street's Katie McGlynn has revealed she's filmed Sinead Tinker's last scene on the soap.

The actress took to Twitter on Sunday (September 8) to confirm the news, telling her followers she's now looking for a new job.

Her tweet read: "Officially finished filming today... anybody hiring actresses around here? 7 years experience on the worlds longest running soap?"


Katie McGlynn
✔
@KatiexMcGlynn
 Officially finished filming today... anybody hiring actresses around here? 7 years experience on the worlds longest running soap? 🤷🏼*♀😂 #actressforhire #lastfilmingday #endofanera

1,320
18:09 - 8 Sep 2019
Twitter Ads information and privacy
140 people are talking about this
The ITV soap confirmed Sinead's tragic exit storyline last week, revealing that she'll be diagnosed with terminal cancer.

In scenes set to air tomorrow (September 9), Sinead will discover a lump on her neck during her wedding day.

She and Daniel Osbourne (Rob Mallard) are then told at the hospital the devastating news that Sinead's cancer has returned and is untreatable, having aggressively spread to her lymph nodes and liver.

Sinead will be seen struggling to cope with the diagnosis, knowing that she only has months left to live.

Scenes airing this coming week will see her learn that she only has three or four months left, but considering how early these scenes are filmed, Katie's announcement suggests Sinead will sadly pass away sooner than expected.

 :Sad:

----------


## emerald

The next few weeks are going to be tough but it sounds like a good storyline.  I'm wondering if the spread of Sinead's cancer is due to her missed chemotherapy sessions and if she will realise this herself? It'll be really hard on her if that's the case but I don't think they could show her making a serious decision like that without consequences.
Good thing Daniel will have plenty of support from Adam, Ken etc.  I hope he will talk to Roy about his situation, seeing as Roy went through the same thing with Hayley.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-09-2019), tammyy2j (10-09-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sinead's diagnosis seems too quick after her very recent scan gave her the all-clear.  Has there been a mistake?

----------


## emerald

Going from spoilers, it would seem not...
Looks like she's getting the bad news tonight, it will not be easy to watch...

----------

tammyy2j (11-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

Very well acted from Katie and Rob... thank you also the the scriptwriter....job well done !   :Sad:

----------

lizann (11-09-2019), tammyy2j (12-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Very well acted from Katie and Rob... thank you also the the scriptwriter....job well done !


sad but well portrayed by rob and katie

----------

Perdita (12-09-2019), tammyy2j (12-09-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I was glad that Daniel asked questions about the previous scan, but the doctor didn't give a proper answer.

----------

Perdita (12-09-2019), tammyy2j (12-09-2019)

----------


## LouiseP

> How many weddings is that now. Getting boring all this. I will be glad when she is gone as I cannot stand the way she talks.
> But i am sure I will cry when she dies. Will be sad scenes.



She is the only one with a genuine Lancashire accent so I love the way she talks. All the others have little or no accent .

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-09-2019)

----------


## emerald

A very sad second episode last night.  It was so moving when Sinead was mourning how she would just become a story to Bertie as the years went on, rather than a real person.

----------

parkerman (12-09-2019), tammyy2j (12-09-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I find it very sad that Sinead is blaming herself, although Daniel gave a good case for her reasons.  I think most women would want to protect their baby.  The doctor's lack of explanation is worrying though, and it does happen in real life too.  Sinead had a clear scan in July, and now this awful result.  Does this really happen so quickly?

----------

Perdita (14-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> I find it very sad that Sinead is blaming herself, although Daniel gave a good case for her reasons.  I think most women would want to protect their baby.  The doctor's lack of explanation is worrying though, and it does happen in real life too.  Sinead had a clear scan in July, and now this awful result.  Does this really happen so quickly?


The scan might have concentrated on her abdomen because of cervical cancer, the doctor said it had spread to liver and other parts which might mean that it was not clear on the previous scan???

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The scan might not have concentrated on her abdomen because of cervical cancer, the doctor said it had spread to liver and other parts which might mean that it was not clear on the previous scan???


Possibly.  Would be better if the doctor had explained that though.  I thought they would be checking overall in case of it spreading too.

----------

parkerman (14-09-2019)

----------


## swmc66

She sounds more yorkshire to me

----------


## Katy

I think that it can happen that quickly scarily. 

Very tough viewing but glad that they are tackling it.

----------

helena1414 (17-09-2019), lizann (17-09-2019), parkerman (16-09-2019), Perdita (17-09-2019), tammyy2j (17-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

A friend of mine here in my village looked right as rain 2 months ago .. went to the doctor after a dizzy spell and fall ... terminal cancer everywhere, now spreading to his brain .. saw him yesterday, he was in good spirits but you can tell how poorly he is. Doctors told him to eat, drink and smoke as much as he likes... not expected to be around at Christmas  :Sad:

----------

lizann (17-09-2019), parkerman (17-09-2019), tammyy2j (17-09-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> A friend of mine here in my village looked right as rain 2 months ago .. went to the doctor after a dizzy spell and fall ... terminal cancer everywhere, now spreading to his brain .. saw him yesterday, he was in good spirits but you can tell how poorly he is. Doctors told him to eat, drink and smoke as much as he likes... not expected to be around at Christmas


My Mum seemed as fit as a fiddle; she was out walking most days or going off to various clubs she belonged to. No sign of any illness. Then a couple of times she said she felt a bit tired; about a week later she said she was feeling worse and could hardly move, so I called an ambulance. They took her into hospital where she was told she had terminal cancer. She died about four days later. From being seemingly fit with no problems at all to dying must have been no more than a month at most. Oh yes, it can happen suddenly.

----------

helena1414 (17-09-2019), lizann (17-09-2019), Perdita (17-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-09-2019), tammyy2j (17-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> My Mum seemed as fit as a fiddle; she was out walking most days or going off to various clubs she belonged to. No sign of any illness. Then a couple of times she said she felt a bit tired; about a week later she said she was feeling worse and could hardly move, so I called an ambulance. They took her into hospital where she was told she had terminal cancer. She died about four days later. From being seemingly fit with no problems at all to dying must have been no more than a month at most. Oh yes, it can happen suddenly.


So sorry parkerman about you mum  :Sad:

----------

lizann (17-09-2019), parkerman (17-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-09-2019), tammyy2j (17-09-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think even hearing even the word Cancer deflates anyone 

My heart is breaking for Sinead but the actress is doing great with the storyline

----------

lizann (17-09-2019), parkerman (17-09-2019), Perdita (17-09-2019), Ruffed_lemur (19-09-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> So sorry parkerman about you mum


Thanks Perdy, but in some ways the fact the end was quite sudden was a good thing really and that she was fit and well and very active up to only about a month before she died. It would have been much worse if she had had months or even years of suffering.

----------

lizann (17-09-2019), Perdita (17-09-2019), tammyy2j (18-09-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Thanks Perdy, but in some ways the fact the end was quite sudden was a good thing really and that she was fit and well and very active up to only about a month before she died. It would have been much worse if she had had months or even years of suffering.


sorry all the same man

----------

parkerman (18-09-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...jiiBvXxGOOz_pY

Sinead's funeral scenes  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1569508426

Sinead's mum Arlene comes to Weatherfield for Sinead's final scenes   :Sad:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-09-2019)

----------


## mysangry

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...box=1569508426
> 
> Sinead's mum Arlene comes to Weatherfield for Sinead's final scenes


Thats good of her, she never gave her support when Sinead was going through the ringer!

----------

Perdita (04-10-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

She won NTA for best serial  drama performance.... congratulations Katie  :Cheer:  :Clap:

----------

emerald (30-01-2020), Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2020), tammyy2j (30-01-2020)

----------


## olivia1896

Would I want my spouse to find happiness after my death? Yes. However if they only waited 3 months, I would for sure haunt the crap out of them

----------

Ruffed_lemur (05-02-2020)

----------


## Perdita

> Would I want my spouse to find happiness after my death? Yes. However if they only waited 3 months, I would for sure haunt the crap out of them


I do not believe that Daniel is after happiness with Bethany, she reminds him of Sinead but he is overcome with grief and she is a comfort to him but no more right now. Although he will believe that he really loves her...

----------


## lizann

bethany should give him space she is ott too much like a stalker

----------


## lizann

Katie is joining Hollyoaks

----------

